# Types of Donaldson filters



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

I just scored a 2 hp Grizzly on CL for 160 bucks. I'm going to build a cart for it and put a cyclone separator on it as well. I was looking into the Wynn and Donaldson filter options. I came across the DBA5099 ($89 vs the $56 for the often cited media filter P182099), a donaldson filter with nano fibers (so maybe like the Wynn 222 model). Then I saw that Donaldson makes DC industrially and they sell those cartridges as well. Couldn't find prices as easily however as the truck parts. 

Wondering if anyone put on of these on their DC and had good results. I'm not a pro woodworker so this thing's on for maybe an hour or two every other weekend. a 1 micron bag (28 bucks from Powertec) might even be enough since I'm going to put a cyclone on it.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41917
here is a place to look


----------



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

yup I read that one. Just wondering for 30 bucks more of the blue one is much better


----------

